

Ask HN: How do I get recognition? - IsPostBack

I graduated a year ago, and I got this job as a software developer.<p>This company has so much potential when it comes to IT but they're only doing small silly projects that have no innovation. There's only really 3 developers, but there's something like 10 managers.<p>Example: The project my predecessor started, took two years and I've nearly finished it in under 2 months. However, I know it would take me a maximum of ONE week to redevelop. (it's a simple web-app...)<p>I know there's heaps of things I could do to help out this company, I have many excellent ideas and I love to keep my hands dirty with new programming languages, at the same time I'm being practical on how it could work for us.<p>We got a new CIO a few months back, and he has not once spoken to anyone from the development team, only the guy who is the development "team" leader - he literally cock-blocks anyone from talking to CIO or the PROJECT manager. (I'm the developer for this project, and I can't talk to my project manager?!)<p>I'm stuck. I really want a career, I don't want to be a code-monkey. I know I'm probably just seen as a 'grad' but I've had over 5 years making practical applications that make money.<p>I thought I could ask the CIO to a meeting, and tell him I could do a re-write for this project at home and bring it in when it's finished... but I don't want to be taken advantage of.<p>P.S. I'm on a BELOW industry salary, there's NO bonuses, NOR overtime.
P.P.S This company is not short on money ($12m revenue in last quarter... it is healthcare)
======
osipov
\- Always be looking for another job

\- Don't talk to the CIO by yourself if you are planning to stay with the
company. The team lead sounds like a simpleton who thinks that he gains power
from controlling your communication. If you talk to the CIO, you may gain a
friend in the CIO but you are guaranteed to gain an enemy in the team lead.

If I were your CIO and you came to me with good ideas, the first thing I would
have done would be to run them by the team lead. Since the team lead would not
be on board with those ideas, I'd think that either: a) your ideas weren't
good; or b) you aren't good at execution of those ideas because you don't work
well with your leads. Politics suck but they are a part of life.

\- Work with the team lead so that you both meet with the CIO to discuss your
ideas. Use the meeting to present yourself to the CIO as more
visionary/strategic in understanding the potential of the ideas. Frame the
team lead as someone in an administrative role with respect to execution of
the ideas.

\- Ask for a raise/promotion if you are given a green light to work on your
ideas and gain once you prove that you were successful in implementing them.

~~~
abbasmehdi
Take this advice! It's on the mark 100%.

------
veyron
Talk with the CIO directly. It's plausible that the CIO isnt aware of who
actually does work in the firm, so give him/her a chance.

At the same time, Look for another job. At this stage, if you dont feel like
you are advancing personally [either career or learning experience], the job
isnt worth it.

------
veb
You could ask for a meeting with your CIO, and talk about stuff. Humans aren't
generally known for biting. :-)

------
rlawson
Take some advice from an old guy who has been a developer and a manager 1 -
don't go around the chain of command 2 - volunteer for the hardest problem
facing the dev team and solve it 3 - if they don't keep you challenged then
find another job

------
flignats
Are you in the SF Bay area? If you are, let me know and I'll throw a great
opportunity your way for consideration.

------
jaredhansen
Why not leave? It's not exactly as if silicon valley is a hard place to find a
job if you're a decent engineer.

